# Lyft Deactivated My Account After Only 2 Weeks With Them.



## WayneW (Feb 5, 2015)

I am new to both Lyft and Uber and signed up for both on the same day. I signed up for lyft on a Monday and was driving by the weekend. During my 2 week time I only drove weekends from 5 to 10pm and only got 1 1 star review. After I saw the review I was unable to drive the next 3 days due to car problems and then I got an email stating my account was deactivated. 

I would like to drive for Lyft again and was wondering does anyone have any tips on how to get my account reactivated.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Write them a nice email asking them why and telling them you are working very hard to keep your ratings up .... bla bla.

Any flags in your weekly ratings email? any harsh comments? Any bad/*****y riders? Is your car clean? Lyft riders expect you to be friendly and tell them a *story* (ugh!).

Talk with a few drivers in your city and read through this forum.

Finally, don't sweat over anything.


----------



## WayneW (Feb 5, 2015)

I had 1 flag in 1 email they sent and the guy/girl that left the review didn't leave any comments. Anything like "this guy is a for real a-hole" or "his car smelt like my ex girlfriend"


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

WayneW said:


> I am new to both Lyft and Uber and signed up for both on the same day. I signed up for lyft on a Monday and was driving by the weekend. During my 2 week time I only drove weekends from 5 to 10pm and only got 1 1 star review. After I saw the review I was unable to drive the next 3 days due to car problems and then I got an email stating my account was deactivated. I would like to drive for Lyft again and was wondering does anyone have any tips on how to get my account reactivated.


I've had it with Lyft... in my market all they do is send me 1 ping every couple of hours for a pick-up that's no closer than 20-25 minute drive from me. If I didn't accept those, it destroyed my acceptance rate and I got nasty notices from them. If I accepted them and drove 15 miles to get paid for a 4 mile fare, I lost money. It's as if I was the only damn Lyft driver on the road most of the time. And their CSRs are nearly non-existent, and absolutely useless.

With Lyft, you've got cool ownership and management hiring idiots as customer service reps and a driver app that's only good feature is the ability for the PAX to add a tip. With Uber you've got evil owner and management, with CSRs that are sharp and do what they can to help - and an app and website that at least work and provides most of the information you need.

Is it too much to ask that One of these (or another company entirely) learn from all this and just get it right?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Is it too much to ask that One of these (or another company entirely) learn from all this and just get it right?


Come on Google!


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

It’s possible but it could be another Lyft driver. I heard that some are giving 1 to sabotage other drivers in the area. 

If you give a 1 you better write a reason in one sentence. Just saying.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I've had it with Lyft... in my market all they do is send me 1 ping every couple of hours for a pick-up that's no closer than 20-25 minute drive from me. If I didn't accept those, it destroyed my acceptance rate and I got nasty notices from the. If Accepted them and drove 15 miles to get paid for a 4 mile fare, I lost money. It's as if I was the only damn Lyft driver on the road most of the time. And their CSRs are nearly non-existent and absolutely useless.
> 
> With Lyft, you've got cool ownership and management hiring idiots as customer service reps and a driver app that's only good feature is the ability for the PAX to add a tip. With Uber you've got evil owner and management, with CSRs that are sharp and do what they can to help - and an app and website that at least work and provides most of the information you need.
> 
> Is it too much to ask that One of these (or another company entirely) learn from all this and just get it right?


there a company that had it perfect for the driver set you own minumun fare set you own price the problem is that company did not have enough funding.And now it's in delivery bussiness and trying to get out of rideshare bussiness the company name is sidecar


----------



## gblacc23 (Aug 14, 2015)

Mr_Frenchie said:


> It's possible but it could be another Lyft driver. I heard that some are giving 1 to sabotage other drivers in the area.
> 
> If you give a 1 you better write a reason in one sentence. Just saying.


A


----------

